# Expected salary for Mechanical R&D Manager with 15 years experience



## rkn_2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi,
I got an offer for R&D Manager post(with 15 years experience) in one of the US based multinational company in Singapore and would like to know what is the expected salary for such a job. If I get 90K annual fixed salary will it be reasonable? Any inputs in this regard is highly appreciated.


----------

